# Some info on my Citation II



## steveft (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello everyone;
I am a recent member and browsing through this site I have seen some very nice guitars.Now I was wondering if anybody had any info on a guitar that I recently bought at a garage sale.I paid $100 and I am very happy with the sound of it and the touch,someone told me it was made in Canada but I would like some confirmation on that.It is a CITATION II--C510N--Ser#3886.I will enclose some pictures,it would be great to get some info because it's a great guitar.Sure hope to hear from some of you guys.
Thanks,Steve


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't think Citations were ever made in Canada , pretty sure that they were Japanese made, but will look for more info for you.Ship

Well looks as if I was wrong they make a Citation some where in Canada, I do remember at one time the name was associated with Grossman Company that distributed them a ways back, so looks to be a different acoustic from the old days to now, sorry I couldn't find anymore info on the ones made these days and if they still make them or not.


----------



## Oldgull (Sep 20, 2010)

L & M here in Kamloops has a used, older, left hand 6 string Citation ll ( with what appears to be a steel saddle), which appears to be much like your pictures - complete with the red maple leaf. They are advertising it as "Made in Canada". Didn't notice the model number, but it has in it a label, by the maple leaf: 
"Je suis en BOIS solid J'ai besoin de 45% humidite 
I need 45% of humidity 
I am made of solid WOOD".
This label is exactly the same ( except for colour) as the label in my old (approx. 1984) Seagul Model S (Serial no. 5933). This makes me wonder if it was an early Godin creation. Mike


----------



## steveft (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks Mike,I will look intothat info maybe I could contact Godin.Steve


----------

